# TT Pro Control RL and Bumper Boy products



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Is the BB 4 shooter compatable with a TT pro Control RL or will the BB control release the TT Release on a winger? Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

No. They are only compatable with each other. TT to TT and BB to BB.
Hope this helps,
Sean


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

CRAP!!, Is there any way around it? Is the Dogtra system compatable with BB?


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Dogta is not compatable either. Someone that is more electronically minded may know a way for them to be compatable.
Hope this helps,
Sean


----------

